# Urea substitute?



## zamistro (Nov 10, 2009)

My local Home Depot doesn't carry urea (or sodium nitrate). When I ask for them at similar establishments I get funny looks and "No".

Will baking soda work in place of Urea for AR and AP or should I drive out into the sticks until I find Ed's don't-give-a-damn feed n' seed?


----------



## Irons (Nov 11, 2009)

zamistro said:


> My local Home Depot doesn't carry urea (or sodium nitrate). When I ask for them at similar establishments I get funny looks and "No".
> 
> Will baking soda work in place of Urea for AR and AP or should I drive out into the sticks until I find Ed's don't-give-a-damn feed n' seed?



Agway carries Sodium Nitrate (Bonide) 4 lbs for less than $6. You can find urea in the fertilizer section. It's listed as 46-0-0. check the ingredients on the bag.
Baking Soda will not neutralize the Nitrate. Urea reacts with residual Nitrate.


----------



## lala14 (Jan 9, 2010)

Irons said:


> zamistro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or you can boil it down :shock:


----------

